# A+ Pocket shooter



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I just got my new PS-1 from A+ and I LOVE it. It really is a compact pocket shooter! I thought it was bigger than it is. I was almost conserend how small it is until I put it in my hand and pulled back the flat-bands. It fits my had perfictly. I don't know how Perry doese it, but it feels like he made it just for me! I like how secure it feels in my hand with that pinkie hole anchoring it. The finish is perfect and it is more attractive in person. It's the perfict size to carry in a pocket, and I can see it will be with me allot!

I ended up getting the laminated hard wood in a dark oak finish, with the "Gold Winner" bands. MAN IT REALLY ZINGS THOSE MARBLES! It also shot the .44 lead balls really well. I think I'm more accurate with the led.

I would defiantly recommend his slingshots! Perry was great to order from and kept me informed about my order. My next A+ will have to be a bamboo PS-1 with black butterfly bands!

Thanks again Parry!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words and review my friend!!!!







I look forward to your next order!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Aren't they awesome? I have one in the same color. I wonder if that is the most popular color as I see a lot of people getting that color.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't beat Perry's slingshots. I'm in love with my PS-2. So comfortable I can shoot far longer with it than I can with any of my other slingshots (arthritis).


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Perry,

What is the most popular color and model?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> Perry,
> 
> What is the most popular color and model?


I would have to say (with a quick count) it is a toss up between the PS-1 and the PS-2 sizes (I've made and still make many PS-3's as well) and the most popular stain color hands down is Dark Walnut followed closely by Red Oak, then Early American, Golden Pecan and Natural coming in last.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

The PS-2 was my first slingshot. I'm glad it was. It is now the standard by which I judge all other slingshots (none has beaten it so far). Just an all 'round perfect design. I have the Red Oak stain.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the shape very nice the hole in the handle for the little finger really helps alot for pocket shooters with strong tubes or bands.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have one of Perry`s pocket shooters.
I like it alot. It is accurate. 
Traditional slingshots are my favorite, i.e. with no steel or aluminum machining involved.
Hand made all the way








Pull back, aim, and release. No gizmos with hold back triggers.
Guess maybe like everythig in this time, old world craftmanship is being replaced by machines.
Still, there is a lot to be said for the country craftman.
Tom


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

You guys are too much!!!!  Thanks everyone you made my day!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I have one of Perry`s pocket shooters.
> I like it alot. It is accurate.
> Traditional slingshots are my favorite, i.e. with no steel or aluminum machining involved.
> Hand made all the way
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more! I shoot archery also. I started out with a compound bow with all the bells and whistles. Fancy drop away rests with an overdraw (they don't use overdraws anymore) and fancy illuminated sites. I noticed that some of the time I spent in the field was fixing and/or adjusting the darn thing! Then I took a step back and started to use a recurve. I shoot instinctive and off the shelf. The only adjustment is the nock. I make my own equipment and I enjoy it so much more! There is nothing like sitting down for a meal with family and friends eating an animal that I harvested with equipment that I made.

On a side note; I was asked why I shoot a slingshot when I have firearms and archery equipment. It's easy. You can't tuck a bow in your back pocket and guns are just not appropriate in some cases....plus it's just great fun!

You and Perry should be proud of the slingshots that you make. They are a unique design and well thought out. You can tell you enjoy making them by the quality of finish product.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

On of my first cut out was bought from Pallan. I dented some serious metal with his PS-2. Still have it and use it. My son also bought a PS-1 but with some serious fork hits now, it has been retired. May be I'll sand it down one of these day and get it back into service.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

peresh said:


> On of my first cut out was bought from Pallan. I dented some serious metal with his PS-2. Still have it and use it. My son also bought a PS-1 but with some serious fork hits now, it has been retired. May be I'll sand it down one of these day and get it back into service.


Peresh.... If you will take care of the shipping I'd be happy to try repair it for your son.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The arrival of my first PS-1 was a bit of a wake up moment for me. I had thought I'd this slingshot making figured out and even made the Clone Trooper, a (licensed) PS-1 copy. Then that package arrived and I realised how far behind I was. I still don't feel like making wooden slingshots to avoid drawing a direct comparison.

I've received excellent slingshots since, from Bunnybuster, flatband and others, but none gave me that same kind of 'oh no' moment till Jim's EPS showed up on Saturday. I've since given the original bamboo PS-1 to a good friend and native tracker but despite having a maple on order at the time, I still felt its loss as I handed it over.

I only regret Perry's decision to stop making unreinforced natural wood forks and move to pinned natural woods and laminates. I don't think they need it and next time I order I may make a special request to make it the old way.

I didn't have quite so much luck with the BB shooter. Despite very much wanting to like it, I had trouble gripping it and my flip action wasn't flippy enough so I managed to give it some fork hits, despite it's bieng so compact it more or less disappeared into my small hands. Mind you I didn't hurt myself, as I have done with other slingshots and I think the bandset is top notch.

I admire Perry's willingness to jump with both feet out of his comfort zone, with new bandsets, new fork types and new materials. He combines it with craftsmanship and style and I feel we all could be a bit better if we follow his lead.

He has been so influential that his designs are widely copied by new and experienced makers alike. Sometimes I have to keep referring to his slingshots to make sure my new designs don't come out looking exactly like a PS-1.

I just hope people continue to attribute him as the one who originated/ popularised this distinctive design and buyers should have in the back of their mind that Perry probably does this design better than those who make slingshots in a similar profile.

...

I just noticed pallan65 is now A+ Slingshots. I'm a bit slow today.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think, there is a need to review A+ slingshots further, because it is already *PATENT *in Slingshot Forum. All knows it's Craftsmanship & Quality. Also keep in mind Perry is not alone, always guided by his BOSS/CEO.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Boss Indoors, or the Guy in the Sky?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> The Boss Indoors, or the Guy in the Sky?


BOTH!!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the same set of bosses also.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> The arrival of my first PS-1 was a bit of a wake up moment for me. I had thought I'd this slingshot making figured out and even made the Clone Trooper, a (licensed) PS-1 copy. Then that package arrived and I realised how far behind I was. I still don't feel like making wooden slingshots to avoid drawing a direct comparison.
> 
> I've received excellent slingshots since, from Bunnybuster, flatband and others, but none gave me that same kind of 'oh no' moment till Jim's EPS showed up on Saturday. I've since given the original bamboo PS-1 to a good friend and native tracker but despite having a maple on order at the time, I still felt its loss as I handed it over.
> 
> ...


Unlike most steel frame shooters (forks), The small pocket shooters, take a more precise 
shooting skill. Fork hits will happen when the draw is not symetrical with alignment,
i.e. a square pull and release. It is sad you are not able to master the BB pocket shooter. Others have no problem with them, including myself.
Send it back...and I will gladly reimburse you for the price. I sure dont want you to hurt yourself.
BB
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have any trouble shooting one, I am just not very accurate with one. -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Bunnybuster, ZDP and others, thanks for all the encouragement in your earlier posts ...

Tom, I think ZDP was talking about my Baby "BB" Shooter. It shoots Daisy BB's. There is kind of a trick to shooting it properly even though it is so small and cute!! I don't have any problem shooting my "BB" Shooter but some do. In fact it's one of my favorite slingshots!!! I've been meaning to put out a video "How To" on them and a few other things, but I can't seem to get away from the shop long enough. Maybe one day soon...







... again I do so appreciate everyones great comments about my work!!! This is why I keep on smiling and making slingshots!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Hey Bunnybuster, ZDP and others, thanks for all the encouragement in your earlier posts ...
> 
> Tom, I think ZDP was talking about my Baby "BB" Shooter. It shoots Daisy BB's. There is kind of a trick to shooting it properly even though it is so small and cute!! I don't have any problem shooting my "BB" Shooter but some do. In fact it's one of my favorite slingshots!!! I've been meaning to put out a video "How To" on them and a few other things, but I can't seem to get away from the shop long enough. Maybe one day soon...
> 
> ...


 I have taken rabbits with the BB pocket shooter.
My hands are bigger than some, and I can wrap around the forks with great control.
Guess some cant.
I think your ergo pocket shooter is more forgiving for smaller hands.
Either way, if you can control the small fork, with powerful bands,you have an accurate, hard hitting slingshot. The smaller fork will concentrate more power to the target.
Practice, practice, and more practice , is key to mastering any slingshot.
When fork hits occur...it is the shooter,
not concentrating on the shot. 
Tom

Tom


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Hey Bunnybuster, ZDP and others, thanks for all the encouragement in your earlier posts ...
> 
> Tom, I think ZDP was talking about my Baby "BB" Shooter. It shoots Daisy BB's. There is kind of a trick to shooting it properly even though it is so small and cute!! I don't have any problem shooting my "BB" Shooter but some do. In fact it's one of my favorite slingshots!!! I've been meaning to put out a video "How To" on them and a few other things, but I can't seem to get away from the shop long enough. Maybe one day soon...
> 
> ...


 I have taken rabbits with the BB pocket shooter.
My hands are bigger than some, and I can wrap around the forks with great control.
Guess some cant.
I think your ergo pocket shooter is more forgiving for smaller hands.
Either way, if you can control the small fork, with powerful bands,you have an accurate, hard hitting slingshot. The smaller fork will concentrate more power to the target.
Practice, practice, and more practice , is key to mastering any slingshot.
When fork hits occur...it is the shooter,
not concentrating on the shot. 
Tom

Tom
[/quote]

You have taken bunnies with the BB pocket shooter!?!





















Man that is some shot placement! I was thinking of getting one and shooting small split shot out of it until I got my PS-1 and saw how easy it fits in most of my pockets. I guess if I had the BB shooter, I would shoot more because BB"s are so cheep and no one would think you were shooting a real slingshot and take it away.







It looks like a toy.

Small survival packs and "bug out kits" are all the rage lately. A PS-1,2or3 with heavy bands and lead shot doesn't take up much room in a small pack. What a wonderful addition to an emergency survival pack.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

_Quote...."You have taken bunnies with the BB pocket shooter!?!





















Man that is some shot placement! I was thinking of getting one and shooting small split shot out of it until I got my PS-1 and saw how easy it fits in most of my pockets. I guess if I had the BB shooter, I would shoot more because BB"s are so cheep and no one would think you were shooting a real slingshot and take it away.







It looks like a toy. "_


*Wait guys!!!! I believe we have some confusion going on!!!!!! "Bunnybuster" makes some "Pocket Shooter" size slingshots as well, but he is sometimes referred to as his forum name and business names initials "BB" for Bunnybuster.*

*"BB Pocket Shooter" = Bunnybuster's Pocket Shooter that shoots regular ammo like 3/8" or 1/2" steel or .44 cal. lead. That's what he killed a rabbit with. *
*
*
*"BB" Shooter, as is BABY BB Shooter....from A+ Slingshots (me) is a tiny "BB" shooting slingshot I make that IS ONLY suitable for plinking cans and MAYBE a rat or small bird. *


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> _Quote...."You have taken bunnies with the BB pocket shooter!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oops! My bad! Thar makes much more sense!







I would use your BB shooter for mice, grasshoppers, lizards, and anything that would make a PLING sound!







Ya, I have seen Bunny Busters rabbit exploits posted.









Thanks for the clarification, I was beginning to think he was using magic BB's!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

snakeshack said:


> _Quote...."You have taken bunnies with the BB pocket shooter!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oops! My bad! Thar makes much more sense!







I would use your BB shooter for mice, grasshoppers, lizards, and anything that would make a PLING sound!







Ya, I have seen Bunny Busters rabbit exploits posted.









Thanks for the clarification, I was beginning to think he was using magic BB's!








[/quote]
A little confusion Yes.
I use a 3/8 (.375) lead ball for rabbits and squirrels. So I should have said...I have taken rabbits with a bunnybuster pocket shooter i.e. (BB).
.375 steel balls work, but have a tendency to pass through with less damage than lead.
Bunnies taste soooo good on the BBQ








BB


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Perry,

I'd take you up on that offer but it's dented in a few place and chunk has come out it. Can you still repair that?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

peresh said:


> Perry,
> 
> I'd take you up on that offer but it's dented in a few place and chunk has come out it. Can you still repair that?


PM me a picture.... but I most likely can.


----------

